# [OT] Publiczne komputery do buszowania po necie.

## Kurt Steiner

Witam wszystkich!

   Ostatnio u mnie na uczelni pojawił się pomysł postawienia pewnej liczby publicznych kompów do buszowania w Internecie. Idea jest taka, że stoi sobie taki komputer na korytarzu, a wszyscy chętni (studenci, pracownicy, goście itp.) mogą sobie poprzeglądać strony internetowe, sprawdzić pocztę - czyli najprościej mówiąc - skorzystać z przeglądarki internetowej. Ma nie być dostępu do żadnych napędów. Wolno bawić się tylko przeglądarką.  :Wink: 

   Tu moje pytania:

Czy bawił się kiedykolwiek ktokolwiek z Was w coś takiego? Jakie macie doświadczenia? Jak Wy byście coś takiego proponowali zrobić? - Trzeba okroić prawa maksymalnie i zapewnić wygodne użytkowanie użytkownikom dostającym drgawek na dźwięk słowa "linux"  :Wink:  .

Nie chodzi mi tu o tutorial tylko bardziej ogólne spojrzenie.  :Smile: 

   Komputery będą raczej stare - procesory od 200 MHz w górę, pamięć od 64 MB, dyski od 4 GB - czyli zbieranina wszystkiego co się z różnych powodów kurzy, a można by coś kreatywnego z tym zrobić.  :Very Happy: 

   Zastanawiam czy przeszłoby zamontowanie wszystkich partycji w trybie tylko do odczytu. W ten sposób byłbym pewien, że nikt by mi nic nie namieszał - tylko musiałbym pokombinować wtedy z wszelkimi cache'ami... Nie orientujecie się co jeszcze mogłoby się wtedy kaszanić?

   Fajnie by było aby po włączeniu komputera od razu startowały Xy i np. firefox. Jedyna rzecz, którą widział użytkownik to przeglądarka (więcej mu przecież nie trzeba.  :Razz:  ) - nie powinna również istnieć możliwość jej wyłączenia, zminimalizowania itp. (tylko jak?). Zwłaszcza tu by się przydała podpowiedź.  :Wink: 

No i ten sprzęt... brr... Będzie fajna zabawa.  :Very Happy: 

Jeśli ktoś z Was ma jakieś doświadczenie z czymś takim, to bardzo proszę o podpowiedzi na co zwrócić uwagę, a czego unikać.  :Smile: 

----------

## YANOUSHek

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> [...] Jeśli ktoś z Was ma jakieś doświadczenie z czymś takim, to bardzo proszę o podpowiedzi na co zwrócić uwagę, a czego unikać. :)

 

Ja ostatnio robiłem coś takiego w pracy, ale niestety na windowsie. Zwracam uwagę na zainteresowanie się wszelkimi skrótami klawiszowymi, które mogą coś zepsuć. Dla przykładu CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE zabija Xy, a użytkownik raczej nie powinien tego móc robić.

Na windowsie jedynym sposobem jaki znalazłem na obejście tego, to napisanie własnej aplikacji, która uruchamia w sobie jakiś program i wyłapuje wszelkie próby używania ,,zakazanych'' klawiszy. Niestety nie mam pojęcia jak zrobić coś takiego na Linuxie, ale jakaś opacja na pewno istnieje ;)

----------

## BeteNoire

YANOUSHek,

 *man xorg.conf wrote:*   

> Option "DontZap"  "boolean"
> 
>               This disallows the use of the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace sequence.  That sequence is  normally  used
> 
>               to terminate the Xorg server.  When this option is enabled, that key sequence has no special
> ...

 

Jeśli to miałyby być bezpieczne systemy, tzn. user z minimalnymi prawami to po co w ogóle dysk? Można posłużyć się livecd. Z napędów wyjmuje się przedni panel i zamiast niego wkłada zaślepki. Tylko tu może być problem z konfiguracją takiego livecd. Trzeba by je wcześniej przygotować. Czyli albo stworzyć, albo użyć jakiegoś istniejącego po drobnym remasteringu (Slax Frodo + moduły Xorg/Fluxbox/Firefox? DSL?).

Fluxbox + Idesk z jedną ikoną Firefoksa na środku pulpitu  :Very Happy:  To może ciekawie wyglądać   :Laughing: 

----------

## arsen

Wszystkie partycje w trybie do odczytu... to sie nie powiedzie, sam firefox czesto potrzebuje sobie jakiegos tempa zapisaś u siebie. Co do rozwiązania livecd, wolne to będzie zważywszy jeszcze na taki sprzęt.

----------

## Gogiel

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> YANOUSHek,
> 
>  *man xorg.conf wrote:*   Option "DontZap"  "boolean"
> 
>               This disallows the use of the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace sequence.  That sequence is  normally  used
> ...

 

Livecd zawsze zzera pamiec, a w tym przypadku jest chyba ograniczona.

----------

## buzzer

Na twoim miejscu zainteresowałbym sie projektem LTSP. Przy tego typu maszynach jest to najrozsądniejsze wyjście, będziesz potrzebował jedynie jednej mocnej jednostki, reszta maszyn byłaby bezdyskowa.

Instalacja i konfiguracja jest prosta, nie musisz też grzebać przy wszystkich maszynach - w zasadzie musisz wszystko zrobić na jednej maszynie.

BTW - niebawem na stronie projektu pojawi się polski manual do wersji 4.1 - musze zrobić jeszcze tylko małe poprawki, deweloperzy wyrazili zainteresowanie moim tłumaczeniem   :Smile: 

----------

## YANOUSHek

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> YANOUSHek,
> 
>  *man xorg.conf wrote:*   Option "DontZap"  "boolean"
> 
>               This disallows the use of the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace sequence.  That sequence is  normally  used
> ...

 

Nie, no ja wiem, że tak można zrobić. Podałem tylko taki przykład, bo pewnie takich skrótów są setki, a może nawet tysiące. Jeśli się o którymś zapomni, to można mieć później problemy.

----------

## BeteNoire

 *Gogiel wrote:*   

> Livecd zawsze zzera pamiec, a w tym przypadku jest chyba ograniczona.

 

DSL w qemu z 64 mb ramu. Nie jest może piękny ale działa zajmując 70% pamięci.

Poza tym małe dyski można wykorzystać jako "swapowalnie" i przechowalnie konfigów w trybie ro  :Wink: 

----------

## karaluch

Na polibudzie wroclawskiej jak grzyby po deszczu wyrosly SITEKIOSKI - dotykowy ekran, klawiatura i trackball metolowe, wszystko zbudowane w oparciu o celerona D i na win XP .... 

Po wystartowaniu systemu od razu wlacza sie program SITEKIOSK, jakas niemiecka firma go sprzedaje bo jest nr licencji itp, taki komp jest jak na razie odporny na maniakow bo widzialem niejednokrotnie jak chlopaki cos kombinowali i odchodzili smutni wiec raczej nie dali rady

Poszukaj po necie cos na ten temat bo rozwiazanie jest na prawde bezpieczne, wiadomo ze ma to byc linux ale jak ktos napisal odpowiednio bezpieczny program na XP to nie wierze ze na linuxa sie nie uda .... 

Nie wiem ile tych kopow bedziesz stawial ale jak tylko kilka to po co im dyski, to juz nawet lepiej system wrzucic w jakis CF ~ 256mb (grosze) ... na pewno szybsze i sprawniejsze niz jakies zabytkowe dyski, a /tmp przeciez mozesz miec z prawami do zapisu i odczytu na nawet sredniej mocy kompie

p.s. pamietaj tylko o wgraniu oblusgi javy :) bo tego na pwr brakuje hehe

---- EDIT -----

Masakra jak oni wydali na kompa prawie 10kafli to ktos na tym niezle zarobil -> http://www.alltrim.com.pl/kioski.php (tzn te z pwr wygldaja nieco inaczej)

Jak ci sie uda to ja prosze o dokladny przepis - czas rozpoczac produkcje kioskow interetowych ;-)))Last edited by karaluch on Wed Apr 05, 2006 6:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Yatmai

Postawić mocniejszy serwer, na nim KDE. Stworzy sie usera powiedzmy o nazwie gość i za pomocą Kiosk'a powycina wszelkie niepożądane prawa - uruchamianie komend, wylogowanie, etc (to naprawde potężny programik  :Very Happy: ). Do tego zablokować przejście na terminale tekstowe i wywalić panel (kiosk'iem, zablokować możliwość przywrócenia). Zostawi się tylko ikonke FF na pulpicie  :Smile:  Ew. zminimalizowanie FF odsłoni jedynie pusty pulpit   :Twisted Evil: 

Terminale będą automatycznie włączać X'y i również automatycznie logować się na zdalne konto gościa. Dzięki temu nawet ew. CTRL+ALT+Backspace guzik da  :Very Happy: 

Na dysku terminala dałbym katalog/partycje /boot z jajkiem, /usr z X'ami i /etc by skonfigurować te X'y. Wszystko ro ofkoz, a reszta dysku na swap i /tmp.

Dla pewności, można by jeszcze pomyśleć, o zamknięciu konta usera na serwerze w jakimś chroot'ie.

Jak coś mi jeszcze wpadnie do głowy, dopisze  :Wink: 

----------

## Gogiel

Ja bym tam postawił xfwm4 bez xfce4(panela itp.), powylaczal wszystkie przyciski w toolbarze (minimalizacji, zamykania itp.) i zostawil sam title.

Zablokowalbym wszystkie klawisze typu Alt + F4 (wszystko da sie zrobic w opcjach xfce4).

Dodatkowo wszystkie rady z postow powyzej.

----------

## Aktyn

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

>  Czy bawił się kiedykolwiek ktokolwiek z Was w coś takiego? Jakie macie doświadczenia? Jak Wy byście coś takiego proponowali zrobić? 

 

Nie bawiłem się, troche trzaby poustawiać w sytemie żeby user za dużo nie mógł, potem tylko zainstalować X'y, mozilla, a w pliku .xinitrc  zrobić wpis 

```
exec mozilla
```

albo jakiś taki podobny, żeby najlepiej po uruchomieniu kompa włączał sie X'y z mozilla, a po wyjściu zamykał sie system.

Jest też dylemat bo nie wiem jak uruchomić mozilla na pełnym ekranie, ale może jest do zrobienia

----------

## kuku

ctrl+alt+<- przecież można wykomentować w /etc/inittab

ja bym sie na twoim miejscu naprawde zainteresował damn small linux - ma to możliwość instalacji na dysku, a firefox jest skompilowany ze starym gtk 1 przez co startuje szybciutko, przy 128MB może działać w całości w pamięci ram - pewnie gdybyś okroił ISO z innych programów to udałoby się to przy 64MB

----------

## v7n

Moze troche malo pomocne...

Jak juz tak polecany jest livecd ( DSL to nawet nieglupi pomysl ), to moze sie pokusisz o LSF ?

http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_From_Scratch

----------

## Gabrys

My się bawiliśmy kiedyś w te klocki w szkole. Postawiliśmy jakiegoś PLD. Tam był pulpit (WindowMaker), jakaś krótka instrukcja jak włączyć Operę i SSH i było OK. Nie wiem czy jest sens blokować wszystkie możliwe prawa, w końcu może się zdarzyć, że Firefox się zawiesi (zwłaszcza na jakimś złośliwym JavaScripcie) i wtedy ani me ani be...

Kilka rad zatem ode mnie:

1. Nie Fx a Opera (z powodów wydajnościowych).

2. Przy odpalaniu kompa/sesji czyścimy cały /home/user i odtwarzamy zachowanego gdzieś w bezpiecznym miejscu (unikamy wtedy problemów z dostępem tylko do odczytu i np. cache'ami przeglądarki).

3. Stare dyski są wolne, często wolniejsze niż sieć, więc należy ograniczyć do minimum, lub nawet wyłączyć cache dyskowe dla przeglądarki.

4. exec opera/mozilla/cokolwiek będzie się spisywać dobrze, tylko trzeba się zastanowić co z otwieranymi przez nie okienkami, gdyby nie to, możnaby nawet olać menedżer okien tylko przez opcję --geometry podać, żeby się odpalały na fullscreenie, ale są inne okna i trochę lipa.

5. Warto wykonać taki myk, aby po wyłączeniu (się) iksów restartował się komp. Zniechęci to użytkowników do grzebania ze skrótami, chyba, że się coś sypnie, to wtedy mają prostą metodę na restart całego systemu.

6. Z powodu ograniczeń dyskowych należy wybrać dystro oparte o pakiety binarne lub własnoręcznie przygotować binarki na innym kompie.

7. Rozwiązanie serwer-klient, na kliencie sam X (i np. nawet bez dysku) jest u nas na uczelni, trochę bez sensu IMO, bo jednak nie wykorzystujemy tych starych kompów, w dodatku niezbyt to wydajne. W każdym razie nie polecam.

8. KDE, po co?

9. Nie sądzę, aby wyłączanie wszelkich usprawnień na siłę miało jakikolwiek sens, bo się człowiek tylko napracuje i nie będzie z tego i tak żadnego pożytku (lepiej po restarcie przywracać pliki usera i cała praca dowcipnisiów idzie sie j****).

Pozdrawiam i życzę miłej zabawy.

----------

## -=restman=-

moge udostepnic na priv obraz przygotowanego takiego linuxa dzialajacego w jednej z uniwersyteckich bibliotek,

oparty na debianie i fvwm, dostepny jest tylko firefox

pzdr

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Okazuje się, że jednak komputery nie będą aż takie słabe. Właśnie się bawię z systemem w celu przygotowania wersji prezentacyjnej. Jak narazie zdecydowałem się na modularne Xy i Operę, za środowisko graficzne robi twm. Zapowiada się jak narazie nieźle. Gdy wszystko będzie gotowe to napisze dokładniejszy opis.  :Wink: 

Zastanawiam się jak można by było zrobić automatyczne logowanie. Nie chciałbym tu używać jakichkolwiek menedźerów logowania typu kdm, gdm, itd. Myślałem nad jakimś skryptem, który od razu po włączeniu komputera, logowałby użytkownika (na przykład o nazwie "XYZ") i odpalał Xy.

Może mi ktoś z Was coś podpowiedzieć, bo szczerze mówiąc nie mam za bardzo pojęcia o pisaniu skryptów...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## arsen

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> Okazuje się, że jednak komputery nie będą aż takie słabe. Właśnie się bawię z systemem w celu przygotowania wersji prezentacyjnej. Jak narazie zdecydowałem się na modularne Xy i Operę, za środowisko graficzne robi twm. Zapowiada się jak narazie nieźle. Gdy wszystko będzie gotowe to napisze dokładniejszy opis. 
> 
> Zastanawiam się jak można by było zrobić automatyczne logowanie. Nie chciałbym tu używać jakichkolwiek menedźerów logowania typu kdm, gdm, itd. Myślałem nad jakimś skryptem, który od razu po włączeniu komputera, logowałby użytkownika (na przykład o nazwie "XYZ") i odpalał Xy.
> 
> Może mi ktoś z Was coś podpowiedzieć, bo szczerze mówiąc nie mam za bardzo pojęcia o pisaniu skryptów... 

 

przeszukaj forum, było już na ten temat, taki skrypt przygotował kiedys nelchael.

----------

## c2p

Chyba chodzi o to cudo. Jak miałem tylko jednego użytkownika na gentoo to używałem i było fajnie, teraz gdy jest ich 4 używam kdm.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Pierwsza demostracja już za mną - spodobało się, więc jest fajnie. Jak skończę to może pomyślę na jakimś howto... Co Wy na to?  :Smile: 

Mam jeszcze pewien problem dotyczący bezpieczeństwa. Jeśli możecie to pomóżcie.

Wyłączyłem interaktywne bootowanie, jednak jak się okazuje, można posadzić system podczas bootowania, gdy zaczynają uruchamiac się usługi, nacikając [ctrl]+[c]. Czy można jakoś się przed tym uchronić?

----------

## vutives

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> Jak skończę to może pomyślę na jakimś howto... Co Wy na to? 

 Jak najbardziej za! Może i ja bym sprubował takie cuś w szkole postawić  :Smile: . Nie dość, że przydatne to jeszcze linuksa by promowało. Już teraz znajomym się podoba, choć narazie tylko ze screenshotów  :Wink: 

BTW: @Kurt Steiner, z której Ostrołęki jesteś? W Polsce jest bodajże sześć  :Wink: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *vutives wrote:*   

>  *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   Jak skończę to może pomyślę na jakimś howto... Co Wy na to?  Jak najbardziej za! Może i ja bym sprubował takie cuś w szkole postawić . Nie dość, że przydatne to jeszcze linuksa by promowało. Już teraz znajomym się podoba, choć narazie tylko ze screenshotów 

 Cholera - totalnie mi umknęło... Postaram się jak najszybciej za to zabrać.

 *vutives wrote:*   

> BTW: @Kurt Steiner, z której Ostrołęki jesteś? W Polsce jest bodajże sześć 

 Tej, która kiedyś była stolicą województwa ostrołęckiego.  :Wink:  Ty pewnie też?  :Smile: 

----------

## vutives

Też  :Smile:  A tak pozatym to nie ma się co tak śpieszyć. To tylko takie moje marzenia były...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fstab

Jeśli można coś dodać: u mnie na AGH (IMIR) stoją (a swojego czasu działały) kompy do publicznego użytku. Są to jakieś rupiecie z P200 i 64 MB ram. Przez pewien czas był na nch kompaktowy "Linux from Scratch". W zasadzie był to kernel z paroma dodatkami, Xami, IceWM, przegladarkami Opera i Mozlla oraz GNU Gadu. NIe miały dysków, cały system był ciągnięty przez LAN (miało to swoje zalety i wady  :Neutral: ). Prędkość i wygoda działania były zazwyczaj znośne. Do grzebania po stronach nawet się to rozwiązanie sprawdzało. Największym mankamentem była jednak ciągle wywalająca się Opera (jakaś archaiczna wersja 6.xx) i owe połączenie LANowe, które nie zwsze fukncjonowało. 

Do takich zastosowań najlepiej zbudować od podstawch jakieś małe distro, niż odchudzać molocha. Ewentualnie polecam Damn Small Linux. Zawiera przydatne komponenty(FF, IRCa, aplikacje codziennego użytku). Siedzi na kernelu 2.4 (nie widzi mojej sieciówki Nvidii), jest zbudowane na GTK1, po odpaleniu JWMa zajmuje w RAMie jakieś 25 MB. Odpalałem DSL jakiś czas temu na leciwym P200 i  nawet sobie radził  :Smile: 

----------

